# Rucksacktour Norwegen Fliegen-/Spinnfischen



## cheffinger

Hallo,

ich möchte diesen Sommer (August) mit drei Freunden zu Fuß mit Rucksack und Fliegen bzw. Spinnrute eine Woche in Norwegen unterwegs sein.
Wir sind uns noch nicht sicher wohin wir fahren, bisher steht nur der Flug nach Oslo fest.
Danach schwebt uns eine Tour entlang eines nicht zu großen Flüsschens vor, an dem wir Fliegen und Spinnangeln können. 
Wir wollen keine Gewaltmärsche machen und auf große Höhen muss es auch nicht gehen.
Wir haben alles nötige im Rucksack und suchen eher Abgeschiedenheit und schöne Natur, schön wenn dann das Angeln an kleinen Bächen auch erfolgsversprechend wäre.
(müssen keine großen Fische sein, aber als alternative Nahrungsquelle erwünscht, also Salmoniden etc.)

Es sollte also auch von Oslo aus erreichbar sein mit Bus oder Zug.

Vielleicht hat jemand ja einen Tipp oder eine Idee für mich.

Viele Grüße
cheffinger


----------



## 3Dollar

*AW: Rucksacktour Norwegen Fliegen-/Spinnfischen*

Hallo!
Auch wir sind zu viert und wollen dieses Jahr nach Norwegen mit Rucksack und Zelt auf Forellenpirsch. Ich bin dieses Jahr das erste Mal dabei. Die anderen drei waren waren schon zwei Mal da oben auf Tour. 
Wir visieren wieder die Hardangervidda an. Dieses Mal ein Stück weit nördlicher (Höhe Ardalstangen-Lillehammer). Die Hardangervidda ist eine sehr große Hochebene und zugleich der größte Nationalpark in Norwegen. Zudem ist es auch ein beliebtes Ziel für "Rucksack-Angler" und passt ganz gut in euer Beuteschema. Man findet auch relativ viele Infos darüber im Netz.
Vielleicht ist es ja was für Euch? Vll. aber auch schon zu weit von Oslo entfernt?

Die Fotos der letzten Touren meiner Kumpel sprechen für sich...atemberaubende Landschaften und hervorragende Möglichkeiten den Salmoniden nachzustellen. Zudem absolute Einsamkeit.


----------



## Dakarangus

*AW: Rucksacktour Norwegen Fliegen-/Spinnfischen*



cheffinger schrieb:


> Es sollte also auch von Oslo aus erreichbar sein mit Bus oder Zug.



DAS in Kombination mit Einsamkeit stelle ich mir schwierig vor.

Großartig Tipps kann ich leider nicht geben, aber wenndu weißt wieman so eine Reise plant/organisiert würde mich das interessieren!


----------



## cheffinger

*AW: Rucksacktour Norwegen Fliegen-/Spinnfischen*

Vielen Dank ersteinmal,

Naja ich meine keine absolute Einsamkeit, aber wir wollten nicht entlang der Straße laufen. Gegen "normale" deutsche Verhältnisse ist es in Norwegen schon nahezu überall "abgeschieden".

Hardangervidda habe ich auch schon gedacht; das würde von der Entfernung gehen (ca. 300 km)von Oslo, aber ich habe etwas mehr an Wald gedacht. Diese Hochebenen sind bei schlechtem Wetter ziemlich ungemütlich denke ich. (Dort habe ich noch nicht im Zelt übernachtet).

Zum Fliegenfischen soll die Glomma ganz toll sein, das ist allerdings ein relativ großer Fluss, denke ich. Und ich weiß nicht ob man dort gut entlang des Fluss marschieren kann, es verlaufen ja auch große Strassen am Fluss. Ich würde vermuten, daß man ständig auf der Straße wäre wg Unwegbarkeiten. Allerdings ist der Fluss sehr lang, vielleicht gibt es ein Stück, daß man gut zu Fuß gehen kann.


----------



## Tomasz

*AW: Rucksacktour Norwegen Fliegen-/Spinnfischen*

Die Hochebenen wie die Hargangervidda versprechen tatsächlich Einsamkeit, allerdings hatten wir auch noch Ende Juni/Anfang Juli dort oben oftmals sehr kaltes und ungemütliches Wetter, während es weiter unten schon angenehm warm und trocken war.
Zum Wandern und Angeln empfiehlt sich vielleicht das Gebiet an der Otra rund um Evje und Umgebung. Das ist auch relativ abgeschieden und hat zahlreiche große und kleine Gewässer mit einem guten Forellenbestand. Hier gibt es mal ein paar Bilder dazu:
http://www.norwegen-portal.de/Norwegen-in-Bildern/Aust-Agder/Otra-bei-Evje.html
Von Oslo gut zu erreichen müsste das Hemsedal sein.
http://www.fiskeihemsedal.no/en/
Man muss ja auch hier nicht entlang des Hauptflusses wandern, sondern kann die Nebenflüsse erkunden. Der Vorteil hier, dass man mit einer Angelkarte eine relativ große Fläche befischen kann, von denen einige reine Fliegenstrecken sind.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## cheffinger

*AW: Rucksacktour Norwegen Fliegen-/Spinnfischen*

Vielen Dank für die Tipps.

Wir haben uns nun für die Gegend um Otta entschieden.
Zum einen liegt es inmitten von mehreren Nationalparks (zum Trekking und vielleicht ein paar interessante Bergseen oder -bäche). Aber es soll auch der Gudbrandsdalslagen zum Fliegenangeln interessant sein.

Hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrung in der Gegend oder an dem besagten Fluss gemacht. (oder der Otta, so heisst glaube ich auch der Fuss der in den Lagen bei Otta mündet) ?
Gehört immerhin zum Flusssystem der Glomma, dem Fluss schlechthin...
Viele Grüße cheffinger


----------



## Tomasz

*AW: Rucksacktour Norwegen Fliegen-/Spinnfischen*

Ich bin vor zwei Jahren vom Geiranger Fjord aus ein Stück entlang der Otta bis nach Lom gefahren. Ich muss mal in den Bildern und Erinnerungen kramen und melde mich dann nochmal.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## cheffinger

*AW: Rucksacktour Norwegen Fliegen-/Spinnfischen*

Das wäre klasse, Danke.


----------



## Tomasz

*AW: Rucksacktour Norwegen Fliegen-/Spinnfischen*

Hier waren wir am Abend des 11.07.2010 an der Otta:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=218184
In dem Bericht sind auch ein paar Bilder davon enthalten.
Das Wasser war dort sehr kühl und vom Schmelzwasser der Gletscher geprägt. Das kann man gut an der graublauen Farbe erkennen. Die Strömung war eher schwach. Nur an Verengungen wurde sie stärker, kam aber in den seeänlichen Öffnungen fast ganz zum erliegen. Am Abend sind dann zahlreiche Forellen gestiegen. Das war ein tolles Schauspiel. Ich selbst habe dort nicht geangelt, da wir noch Forellen vom Vortag hatten. Angelkarten konnte man oft an den Parkplätzen entlang der Straße an Kassen des Vertrauens erwerben. 
Sonst kannst Du Dich auch hier vorab informieren:
http://www.inatur.no/innlandsfiske/
Otta in der Suche eingeben und Du bekommst viele Infos u.a. auch zu Angelkarten usw.
Z.B. hier: http://www.inatur.no/infopages/01/06/41/90/Fiske-i-Gudbrandsdalslaagen-salg-av-fiskekort.html
Sonst musst Du Dich ein wenig durch dieses norwegische Portal wühlen.
Wenn Du weitere Infos zu unserer Tour aus 2010 haben willst hilft das vielleicht auch weiter:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=218192

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## tofte

*AW: Rucksacktour Norwegen Fliegen-/Spinnfischen*

wie wære es mit dem hallingdal?

flå,nesbyen,gol,hemsedal.

schøne ecke,iss gut mit bus und zug von gardemoen erreichbar,einige kleine und mitler fluesse sind vorhanden in denen auch gut fisch zufinden ist.


----------

